# Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. 9 mouse - a user perspective (lotsa pix)



## twilyth (Dec 18, 2010)

UPS delivered my mouse today - cold and dead.  After letting it warm up to room temp, I gently opened the package and here is what I found.

I've archived the full resolution version of the pix here.  It's 115 meg in winrar format.  Let me know if you need a zip file.

This isn't really going to be a review since I'm not a gamer.  What I'm interested in is how adaptable the mouse is.  Can I adjust the components so that it's comfortable and feels like an extension of my hand.  And this is going to be purely subjective.  I have high hopes for this gadget but I'll try to be completely honest.  That means I'll probably be wrong and end up correcting myself about certain observations later - since that how it usually works with me.  I'll try to get it right the first time.


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

that's a sick mouse!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 19, 2010)

i love the design, so cyborg, sometimes its kinda freaking to have it on the table  i hope it wont bite your hand


----------



## cyriene (Dec 19, 2010)

So how does it feel to use? I'm thinking of getting one of these


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2010)

cyriene said:


> So how does it feel to use? I'm thinking of getting one of these



I'm working up to it.  I'm actually going to read the manual on this first - OK, at least skim it.  Plus it's got some buttons I probably have to program.  Give me a couple more days.

I will say that it is very hefty.  One of the pix below shows the weights.  Each metal disk is about 5.5 grams (don't ask how I know) so 5 of them (in another pic) are 25 total.  Plus there is the steel skid pad.

I tried to screw the left side panel down but it already came in the tightest position.  I'll experiment with having it out farther.

I also screwed that panel as far forward as it would go so I had the feel on the thumb buttons. Ooooo.  It's just perfect.  All I have to do is rock my thumb back and forth.  No stretching or reaching.  This could be a problem but it feels very nice.

This post should be worth your while since I'm showing how the mouse works, where the set screws are, etc.
============================
Last time around I neglected to show you everything that was in the black inner case.  Too late for that now, but here are the items that were missing - the 2 batteries.

These puppies seem to charge up in no time.  I would say definitely less than an hour and possibly less than a half hour.






For some reason I couldn't get the set screw in focus.  This controls the in/out movement of the left panel.  Out is wider.






Here is the first thumbscrew on the rear post.  It's hard to see, but it's a tiny allen wrench.  The next pic might give better detail.










Bare rear post






Here are the weights that go on the rear post.  They are held down with the spring and washer 'assembly', I guess you'd call it.  The black thumb screw secures it.  Washer sits on the weights.


----------



## SonDa5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Regardless of how it performs it looks like master craftsman made it.  Very nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

Cosmetically - the mouse looks Very futureristic. and it could have one of the best gaming sensors in the world but IMO the thing that REALLY puts me off is the software used to configure DPI levels and of course the lack of feedback to let you know what DPI setting you are in while gaming Unlike Logitech - where you have 2 buttons to switch DPI up n down. the Saitek has only one button and doesnt really have a clear indicator which DPI mode its on asside from the lighting on the button.

I owned a Saitek Cyborg PM4200 gaming mouse - i was totally blown away by the looks, ergonomics and 'feel' of the mouse when i was using it.  It was meant to replace my Logitech G7 which In the end it didnt and i only used the mouse for my laptop, with light gaming where DPI wasnt that important. 

I dont think i'l ever get another saitek Mouse. the joysticks/pads are the best though


----------



## digibucc (Dec 19, 2010)

@twilyth
do you know what the 9 adds that the 7 doesn't have? i have the 7 and your 9 looks pretty much identical

@freedom too true.  the hardware is great but i absolutely hate the software.  they also don't let you customize the fine aim or dpi switch.
as for the dpi setting, it has 4 lights on the left that show which level it is at.  you have to know what the levels are though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

but it doesnt have a button to switch down - you can only switch up on the fly, call me anal about it but I dont like being able to only switch up - Logitech have a clear indicator what profile your in - and it changes as you switch up n down - it can hold a maximum of 5 DPI settings per profile - In gaming mode you know your at 3200DPI because the redlight on the mouse is maxed out so you know there isnt anymore above what you set - and you can shift down. 

for instance - you use 3200DPI for running n gunning with a SMG/MG then you want to switch to a sniperifle which requires LESS DPI - like 1000. You have to keep clicking the button  until you reach that DPI setting and even then you can only tell by a light instead of an indicator which makes the whole thing a waste of time and can possibly get you killed because what DPI mode you are in is anyones guess with a Saitek.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

badass looking mouse... but id never get one just so i dont have to explain why my mouse looks like that when i have someone over for the night... haha


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2010)

could this be useful to non-gamers? maybe a nice mouse for a large linux developer spread?


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 19, 2010)

Where do you put R2-D2?




Just joking...

Nice mouse, and congrats on your new pet.
I hope it lives up to your expectations.

Keep us updated.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but it doesnt have a button to switch down - you can only switch up on the fly, call me anal about it but I dont like being able to only switch up - Logitech have a clear indicator what profile your in - and it changes as you switch up n down - it can hold a maximum of 5 DPI settings per profile - In gaming mode you know your at 3200DPI because the redlight on the mouse is maxed out so you know there isnt anymore above what you set - and you can shift down.
> 
> for instance - you use 3200DPI for running n gunning with a SMG/MG then you want to switch to a sniperifle which requires LESS DPI - like 1000. You have to keep clicking the button  until you reach that DPI setting and even then you can only tell by a light instead of an indicator which makes the whole thing a waste of time and can possibly get you killed because what DPI mode you are in is anyones guess with a Saitek.



i understand.  that does suck

to get pas this i just repeat settings.  i use only 2 levels and assign them twice so every time i press the button it is switching between them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

and thats where it loses out in functionality (yes i use all 5 DPI settings. I like to be ready for anything i may enounter. I go from 2600 in 300-400DPI increments) and high DPI is good for the twitch - an ancient jedi art of just thinking about killing the person in front and subconcously moving the mouse a milimeter to the left and pressing the fire button without even have to think


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 19, 2010)

what? no beer opener? wth!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> what? no beer opener? wth!



thats what teeth are for!!


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2010)

Listen up Haters!!! (FE-kidding dude)

You can't have tactile feedback on this mouse for dpi because you can set the x and y axis dpi seperately - FOR ALL 3 MODES!!!  How do you convey that through feed back?  We have these things called brains for like . . . you know . . . remembering shit.   IOW, bite me.  

One potential problem I've noticed is that hitting the mode button involves a sideways movement of your index finger.  And since it's requires quite a bit more than a light tap, you find yourself gripping the mouse with your thumb.  That could result in depressing the thumb and or aiming button inadvertently.

regard the RAT7.  I'm not sure what the difference is except that the 7 is wired and the 9 is wireless so you have the usb receiver and charging station and batteries.  Functionally I would say that they are identical.

edit:  this might be helpful regard dpi settings.  The aiming button will decrease the dpi to the setting you specify when you need very slow mouse movement.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 19, 2010)

well - So long as your happy thats all that matters - IMO its like their trying to build a warp drive to throw themselves into deep space out of wax or other weak materials.

I have read a few reviews -- and in all in all - the results are a bit of a mixed bag - Its like Marmite - you either love it or you dont - it looks cool but i cant help think that Saitek are trying to over complicate things without first focusing on heart of every peice of hardware..the software which manipulates the hardware.

I will say no more as people will think im trolling which im not - its just my personal opinion of saitek mouses.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well - So long as your happy thats all that matters - IMO its like their trying to build a warp drive to throw themselves into deep space out of wax or other weak materials.
> 
> I have read a few reviews -- and in all in all - the results are a bit of a mixed bag - Its like Marmite - you either love it or you dont - it looks cool but i cant help think that Saitek are trying to over complicate things without first focusing on heart of every peice of hardware..the software which manipulates the hardware.
> 
> I will say no more as people will think im trolling which im not - its just my personal opinion of saitek mouses.



I haven't loaded the software but I will keep an eye out for any deficiencies - thank you.

As far as the hardware goes though, this is a very solidly built mouse.  Everything from the set screws to the plastic to the metal buttons seem top notch.  And I have to say, I think I'm going to like having something with a little heft to it.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 20, 2010)

Free was right about the software.  I was using the Microsoft Sidewinder X8 and the Intellipoint software is infinitely better.  You can set app specific functions and macros for specific buttons for example.  There's no option like that here that I can find.  You can assign actions to each key for each mode and I guess if you don't mind changing modes to access them, that could work, but then you're limited to 3 apps.  There's no reason it couldn't be context sensitive.

This could be an issue since I do use a couple of keys for specific purposes in specific apps.  It's not a huge deal, but I can see how it would be for a lot of people.  It's hard to imagine Saitek having a good excuse for this.  It's a little like running Win 3.1 on your water cooled hex core.

I also found a very annoying bug (although I have no intention of testing it again to see).  I tried to program the thumb wheel, which doesn't seem to serve any purpose I've been able to discover, to emulate cntl-right arrow.  It showed up in the programming box ok but when I went to execute, it kept feeding right arrows at the typematic rate.  Basically prevented me from doing anything using the mouse.  The only thing that worked were keyboard shortcuts.  Very, very screwed up.

One nice feature is the light in the mode button.  It changes color depending on the mode - red -> blue -> pink(??? can't be sure).  The problem is that because of the way the panel for the mode button is angled, you can't see it easily unless you are pretty much on top of it.  In mode 2 (blue) it's especially hard to see because it's a fairly dark blue.  Maybe 'on top of it' isn't the right description, but at least the way I use a mouse, I would have to physically take my hand off and lean to the side to even catch a glimpse.

That's it for today.  I'm a little bummed out so I think I'll give it a rest for now.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi All,

My name is Richard Neville and I work at Mad Catz - the Cyborg range is what I mainly look after, so full disclosure out of the way, I'm here to reply to one misconception:



FreedomEclipse said:


> Cosmetically - the mouse looks Very futureristic. and it could have one of the best gaming sensors in the world but IMO the thing that REALLY puts me off is the software used to configure DPI levels and of course the lack of feedback to let you know what DPI setting you are in while gaming Unlike Logitech - where you have 2 buttons to switch DPI up n down. the Saitek has only one button and doesnt really have a clear indicator which DPI mode its on asside from the lighting on the button.



The R.A.T. does have a DPI up *and* down button.  That rocker behind the scroll wheel goes up and down so you can easily go up and down your DPI modes which, as Twylith said, are clearly indicated on the wing of the mouse using four LEDs to show which of the 4 DPI settings you're in.

If you've got any questions just let me know.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 23, 2010)

actually i give  for the design, it looks promise enough and it would cool to have it on your table, but coz it focused on high end gaming stuff the price its pretty premium


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 23, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Richard Neville and I work at Mad Catz - the Cyborg range is what I mainly look after, so full disclosure out of the way, I'm here to reply to one misconception:
> 
> ...



thanks, I was about to post about this.

I have the rat7, and so far, I love it.

I only game at one setting (although that changes ever few months) currently that setting is 3000 dpi even. however, I would like to mention that the dpi switch is much better on this than say, the Razer Lachesis. (my old mouse) also, I've heard complaints about the thumb buttons in previous threads (too far back), but I have zero issue, and I have fairly large hands.

Keep with the picks, let s know about battery life etc, this might be my next mouse.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> thanks, I was about to post about this.
> 
> I have the rat7, and so far, I love it.
> 
> ...



IDK.  The software is sort of an issue for me and I'm not sure what I want to do.  Right now I'm back to using the X8.

Can you do context sensitive commands with the programmable buttons?  Did I miss something?  Is there some special kung-fu to actually doing the programming?

And what the hell is that thumb wheel for?  I expected the default action to be scroll left/right.  That's logical - to me at least.  But in regular apps, it doesn't seem to do anything.

I'm going to have to wait until I'm in a much better mood to follow up on this.  Doing it now would be too forced.  Sorry to go all emo on you.  Just being honest.


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review.  Question for you.  I know your'e not a gamer but the toggle on the mouse that changes the "modes", is it somewhat user friendly?

Saitek made a pro gamer gaming pad that had a button where your palm rested making it very easy to use multiple functions.  

Essentially it worked like a shift key, palm down on that button and pressing another in this scenario would turn 5 buttons into 10.  Something tells me this is not the case and that toggle is more for swapping from game profile to another but just wanted to confirm.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but it doesnt have a button to switch down - you can only switch up on the fly, call me anal about it but I dont like being able to only switch up - Logitech have a clear indicator what profile your in - and it changes as you switch up n down - it can hold a maximum of 5 DPI settings per profile - In gaming mode you know your at 3200DPI because the redlight on the mouse is maxed out so you know there isnt anymore above what you set - and you can shift down.
> 
> for instance - you use 3200DPI for running n gunning with a SMG/MG then you want to switch to a sniperifle which requires LESS DPI - like 1000. You have to keep clicking the button  until you reach that DPI setting and even then you can only tell by a light instead of an indicator which makes the whole thing a waste of time and can possibly get you killed because what DPI mode you are in is anyones guess with a Saitek.



Wrong... the DPI button is a rocker, it switches up and down.  

Also... the RAT has LED indicator lights to tell you what DPI mode you are in (not sure which Logitech you are trying to compare to, but my G9 is exactly the same).  The Microsoft Sidewinder gaming mice on the other hand have a little LCD screen on them giving you a numerical readout of what DPI setting you are in, I would consider that ideal.

Furthermore, I find myself needing to switch DPI much less when transitioning from normal assult/enginer classes to sniper with the RAT due to the sniper button feature.  I will admit it takes some getting used to and the sniper button layout could have been ergonomically located a bit better, but being able to quickly reduce the DPI to whatever level you want for with a simple hold of a button is awesome.  Its like having a "hold your breath" button.

[EDIT:] I see Mad Catz Rich and someone else has already jumped on this... sorry, I should have read through the entire thread before kicking the horse some more.  As for the LCD display, I do agree that since the RAT has seperate adjustability for X and Y axis then the LCD screen wouoldn't really work... unless there were two screens, and that's just getting a little too busy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Richard Neville and I work at Mad Catz - the Cyborg range is what I mainly look after, so full disclosure out of the way, I'm here to reply to one misconception:
> 
> ...



Yeah how to get the thumb wheel to work?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 28, 2010)

mrsemi said:


> Thanks for the review.  Question for you.  I know your'e not a gamer but the toggle on the mouse that changes the "modes", is it somewhat user friendly?
> 
> Saitek made a pro gamer gaming pad that had a button where your palm rested making it very easy to use multiple functions.
> 
> Essentially it worked like a shift key, palm down on that button and pressing another in this scenario would turn 5 buttons into 10.  Something tells me this is not the case and that toggle is more for swapping from game profile to another but just wanted to confirm.



Not sure this will answer your question, but see post #17.  It's a little awkward to use and depending on how you fondle your mouse, it might also be difficult to see.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 29, 2010)

The thumb wheel is essentially just two more buttons, activated each time you click the wheel in either direction.  If you want it to do a particular function then you need to program it to do so using the programming software.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> The thumb wheel is essentially just two more buttons, activated each time you click the wheel in either direction.  If you want it to do a particular function then you need to program it to do so using the programming software.



Ya know after I installed the drivers from you guys the mouse is now kinda jittery. Where as before when the OS picked the driver it was more stable. Why is that?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 29, 2010)

The drivers should make zero difference to the performance of the sensor - all they enable is the ability to program the R.A.T. with the programming sensor and the adjustment of the DPI settings.

Check that there's no debris in the sensor and also check on a different surface to be sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> The drivers should make zero difference to the performance of the sensor - all they enable is the ability to program the R.A.T. with the programming sensor and the adjustment of the DPI settings.
> 
> Check that there's no debris in the sensor and also check on a different surface to be sure.



Are you trying to say I have a dirty desk? 

No but honestly man when I do a clean install of the OS this mouse is a dream! However if I install any of the software it goes crazy.


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 29, 2010)

What happens if you set the drivers back to the Windows defaults using Device Manager?

Also, define 'crazy'


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> What happens if you set the drivers back to the Windows defaults using Device Manager?
> 
> Also, define 'crazy'



I tried that. Same thing. Its almost as if its over sensitive. Its moves when I click and such where as before it didn't move at all unless I moved it. I thought it was a "placebo" effect but my wife agreed it was more sensitive.....the mouse that is


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you adjusted the thumb rest pivot angle?  If so, loosen it again, then press down very firmly on the mouse on the part where R.A.T. is written and then tighten the securing bolt for the thumb pivot.  Make sure that you do this on a hard flat surface!

See if that helps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mad Catz Rich said:


> Have you adjusted the thumb rest pivot angle?  If so, loosen it again, then press down very firmly on the mouse on the part where R.A.T. is written and then tighten the securing bolt for the thumb pivot.  Make sure that you do this on a hard flat surface!
> 
> See if that helps.



Honestly that helped a lil'. Still got some jitter but its something I can live with untill my next install.

So the thumb wheel NEEDS the software?


----------



## Mad Catz Rich (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, only buttons 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 will operate on any mouse without driver/software support.


----------



## erixx (Apr 20, 2011)

Got the RAT 7. Very nice so far. Sniper button fantastic. Lots of features. Misses acceleration slider, but maybe this missing is a Win7 "feature".
The pinky support is a heavanly gift.
I work all day with my computer and also game, so I deserve it and price is no objection


----------



## glennfoster (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread. Wanted to know if anyone has any problem with the RAT 9 mouse as in tipping back. Ive been told to add more weights but it doesnt seem to make it any better.

Im considering getting the Glide mousemat but again, 11 quid for a mouse mat? phew! But if it solves the 'tipping' issue then fine, ill buy it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

glennfoster said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread. Wanted to know if anyone has any problem with the RAT 9 mouse as in tipping back. Ive been told to add more weights but it doesnt seem to make it any better.
> 
> Im considering getting the Glide mousemat but again, 11 quid for a mouse mat? phew! But if it solves the 'tipping' issue then fine, ill buy it.



tipping? I dont understand.


----------



## glennfoster (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> tipping? I dont understand.



The mouse, when extended back to accomdate my hand size, tips when i rest my palm on it. more weight seems to do nothing to help this. Perhaps i have a lazy wrist or something!
Simply, it lifts or pulls a wheelie!!


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know after I installed the drivers from you guys the mouse is now kinda jittery. Where as before when the OS picked the driver it was more stable. Why is that?




The sensor on this mouse is crap, it skips it has jittering, and if you use it with some certain pads it will even be hard to click on the windows icons, because after you stop moving the mouse, it will move back. 

This mouse is really heavy without weights, and they even let you add more weights? 
This is an expensive piece of equipment that has a bad sensor to cut on the costs, but at the end of the day it will perform worst than a 10€ microsoft wmo 1.1a (when overcloked to 500Hz). everyone that i know who bought this mouse regrets the day they made the decision. Sorry, for the bad opinion about it, but this is the cold reality,, it has really cool features don't get me wrong, but fails on what matters the most, the sensor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> The sensor on this mouse is crap, it skips it has jittering, and if you use it with some certain pads it will even be hard to click on the windows icons, because after you stop moving the mouse, it will move back.
> 
> This mouse is really heavy without weights, and they even let you add more weights?
> This is an expensive piece of equipment that has a bad sensor to cut on the costs, but at the end of the day it will perform worst than a 10€ microsoft wmo 1.1a (when overcloked to 500Hz). everyone that i know who bought this mouse regrets the day they made the decision. Sorry, for the bad opinion about it, but this is the cold reality,, it has really cool features don't get me wrong, but fails on what matters the most, the sensor.



You ether have a driver conflict or a broken mouse because mine is flawless.



glennfoster said:


> The mouse, when extended back to accomdate my hand size, tips when i rest my palm on it. more weight seems to do nothing to help this. Perhaps i have a lazy wrist or something!
> Simply, it lifts or pulls a wheelie!!



Did you try using one of the lower mounts it comes with? Sounds like you have it adjusted to high.


----------



## glennfoster (Sep 15, 2011)

Im going to get the box off the top of the wardrobe and see if swapping a pinkie / palm rest around will give me a better comfort combination.

Its supposed to track at 6 meters a second and I can honestly say it does work well when flat on the table.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You ether have a driver conflict or a broken mouse because mine is flawless.



what games do you play? it is not in cs 1.6 or COD that you can test the sensor. I play quake and it cant keep with the movements of my hand.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2011)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> what games do you play? it is not in cs 1.6 or COD that you can test the sensor. I play quake and it cant keep with the movements of my hand.



Ill tell you I had the same issue when I bought the mouse. SAME ISSUE. But it was an issue with left over mouse drivers. When I reinstalled my OS one day I had the pleasant surprise of my RAT working flawlessly. One thing I will say is dont install the software. I have more problems with it installed then when not. Seems to be true with all mice I'm afraid.


----------

